# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Eksperimente me heshtjen

## Dita

*Eksperimente me heshtjen*


Mundësisht dhe sytë ti mbyllin, veshët po se po,
Ca tinguj muzikorë në buzë e ku ka më mirë.
Veç miq në çdo anë që punë të mbarojnë.
Do të gjendet një tjetër njeri, 
Të nisë të flasë e të bërtasë, sa bota kokën të kthejë.
I shkreti njeri, çkërkon të thotë? Pa ta dëgjojmë.
Ai nis të flasë, dikush nga dëgjuesit të duartrokasë,
Një tjetër të bërtasë, dikush nga marazi të pëlcasë.
Një receptor i ngritur në një anë,
Në anën tjetër dikush një kërcënim të pëllasë:
Hesht mor ti plesht, të shtypim e ti se merr vesh,
se fundi të erdh me gjithë katandi.
I shkreti njeri,
Po ndoshta prej fillimit se di, se çpo e pret,
Ndaj dhe ngulmon, ta bëjë të drejtën të fitojë.

----------


## Dita

*E bardhë është bora...*


Në gëzim njerëzia po dikush u gjend të derdhë vrer,
Se ndryshe deri në fund sdo ti qeshte fytyra
E nxirë nga zilia me shpirtin që lakuriq iu zhvesh,
Kur zërin e ngriti e ulëriti: Unë di gjithçka për ju!
E qeshi, Zot sa fort që qeshi, sytë gati duke i shpërthyer
Me këmbët që mezi e mbanin nga pija që e kish mbërthyer.

Motet plakur e mbi supe mbetur, rreshkur si një shtrigë,
Që tmerr mbolli me zezinë e zemrës ia njohin të gjithë. 
Fjalët e plakut të urtë me ballin e lartë, fytyrën mbuluar
me rrudhat e vuajtjes së gjatë, në mend i ndritën atë natë:
E bardhë është bora biro, çe do që e dhjesin qentë
.....mundësi e madhe që plaku i urtë të kish pasur të drejtë.

----------


## drini_në_TR

*"Eksperimente me Heshtjen"* më kujton Kuvëndin e RSHsë  :buzeqeshje: . Nëse _"i shkreti njeri"_ e ka me plotë kuptim dhe dëshirë _"ta  bëj të drejtën të fitoj"_ e them me plotë bindje se do të fitoj  :buzeqeshje: 

Shumë bukur Dita, do pres për të tjerat  :buzeqeshje:  
drini.

----------


## Dita

Drini,

falemnderit....te siguroj qe ka vazhdim....ndaj qendro i lidhur me temen.


Dita!

----------


## Dita

*Nëse frikë...*


Një qetësim do ta kisha për atë 
që ka vendosur të mos heshtë.

Me një plumb nga ata qorrët,
jetës fundi lehtë i vjen.
Ndaj nëse frikë atëherë nga heshtja,
Se plumbi njëherë do të vijë, 
qoftë prej një arme, a prej një zemre, 
a një mallkimi që si sëmundje të përfshin.
Nëse i vendosur në sy ta shohësh të vërtetën, 
Të përpiqesh në vend ta çosh drejtësinë, 
si një të mirë për vete e për të tjerë,
Një plumb qorr mëso ta quash vdekjen, 
Që ti e di se herët a vonë do të vijë.
Po kjo vlen vetëm për sojin e luftëtarëve,
Se edhe me gjak mbuluar,
Me vdekjen e vërtetë para syve nuk tuten ata.
Bosh mbetem para të tjerëve
Që prej gjakut frigohen.....mbetem bosh.

Mes zgjedhjes të heshtësh 
a veten ta vrasësh pa u rritur mirë.

----------


## drini_në_TR

> Me një plumb nga ata qorrët,
> jetës fundi lehtë i vjen.


Ai/ajo që kërkon drejtësinë me gjithë mendje besoj se di të bëj miqësi me armikun për hir të harritjes. Ai që vërtetë kërkon drejtësi besoj se e respekton vullnetin keqbërës gjeri në durim, dhe duke bërë mirësi i sugjeron të ndryshoj. 

Emersoni thotë:

"Djallëzimi është gjithnjë një veti sipërfaqsore. Njeriu që ndjen të vërtetën hyjnore e di që mirësia në fund është gjithnjë triumfuese."

E di Dita që Jesu Krishti nuk vdiq në kryq? Ai u shpëtua nga e dashura e tij e fshehtë natën e tretë që ish kryqëzuar. Shpresë ka gjithnjë  :buzeqeshje: 

...do vazhdoj...
drini.

----------


## Dita

> _Postuar me pare nga Drini_
> 
> 
> E di Dita që Jesu Krishti nuk vdiq në kryq? Ai u shpëtua nga e dashura e tij e fshehtë natën e tretë që ish kryqëzuar. Shpresë ka gjithnjë





obobo c'ke thene ketu Drin

Te te degjonin e lexonin ata te koheve te inkuizicionit.....mendoje pak  :buzeqeshje: 


Per mua vlen: "Shpresa jeton".....e kam dhe poezi ne forum....mund ta gjesh me opsionin e kerkimit.



Do te vazhdoje!!!

----------


## drini_në_TR

Dita!

Mund të jetë përallë ajo çfarë kam "dëgjuar" për Krishtin (pra nuk mund të vërtetohet), por në anën tjetër s'është për t'ju besuar kishës që njëherë thoshte se "toka është qëndra e universit." (pa dashur të nënçmoj kishën).

Dita, si të duket tatoo-ja ime? Mesa kuptoj unë kjo pyetje është bërnda temës tënde  :ngerdheshje: . Quhet _giglio_ në italisht, _flor de lis_ në frëngjisht, dhe si formë vjen nga luja e zambakut të bardhë. Nënkupton shumë gjëra...  :buzeqeshje: 

të përshëndes sinqerisht
drini.

----------


## Dita

> _Postuar me pare nga drini_
> 
> Mund të jetë përallë ajo çfarë kam "dëgjuar" për Krishtin (pra nuk mund të vërtetohet), por në anën tjetër s'është për t'ju besuar kishës që njëherë thoshte se "toka është qëndra e universit." (pa dashur të nënçmoj kishën).



Mire Drini, mire  :buzeqeshje:  







> _Postuar me pare nga Drini_
> 
> Dita, si të duket tatoo-ja ime? Mesa kuptoj unë kjo pyetje është bërnda temës tënde . Quhet giglio në italisht, flor de lis në frëngjisht, dhe si formë vjen nga luja e zambakut të bardhë. Nënkupton shumë gjëra...




Drin, une nuk e dija tamam kuptimin e lules ne fjale dhe bera nje kerkim ne italisht me "Il significato del giglio".
Shume e kenaqur nga ajo qe lexova.

Per skautistet gjeta te kishte tre kuptime:


"1. Il giglio che indica la buona direzione senza piegare né a destra né a sinistra il che significherebbe tornare indietro; 

2. Le tre pute del giglio ricordano allesploratore i tre punti della Promessa; 

3. Il giglio inglese é quello in cui sotto sta scritto "Be prepared", "Siate pronti", che ricorda come dobbiamo essere sempre pronti a compiere il nostro dovere, specialmente davanti a situazioni impreviste. "



Kurse kuptimi tjeter qe vlente per lulen ne menyre simbolike:

"Il significato del giglio è, dunque, quello della purezza e della castità. "





Per tatune .......me e bukura qe ke pasur deri tani me duket se eshte......po pse e hoqe ate shkrimin e bukur qe kishe vendosur tek firma.....te tille s'besoj se ka pasur njeri ketu ne forum  :buzeqeshje: 


Sinqerisht!

Dita

----------


## Dita

*Me dhimbje* 


Me dhimbje të madhe pranuan
Se është Toka ajo që rreth Diellit sillet 
E duart në kokë e faqet shkulur
Kur provat për rrumbullakësinë,
Megjithëqë njerëzit nuk humbin në hapësirë.
E shkruajnë se të barabartë jemi para Zotit,
Para ligjit aq më shumë,
Por Toka rrumbullake si një sferë nuk është,
Shtypur në pole e ata që aty shkelin
Më të sigurtë për moshumbjen në hapësirë.
Të barabartë se shohin veten
Me tokësorët që pjesën tjetër të rrumbullakësisë
Mbushin me qënien e vet.
E përpjekja për ti bindur se poli
I përjetshëm sështë, një çmenduri më vete.
I rënë nga qielli jam, dora e Zotit vetë.
Me shpresë delirin ti zbusin,
Ti flasë ka provuar shumëkush.
Gojën shqyer shumëkushët
Se me kamë ngritur u pritën si armiq.

Kush do ta rrokullisë këtë Tokë,
Ta bëjë të shohë se poli veç një pikë është,
E paqëndrueshme si ajo heshtja që ai shpreson,
Përmbushësit e pikave të tjera ti falin me përulësi.

----------


## guntheric

Te poezia e pare vandalit nuk i pelqeu qe tre rreshtat e pare duken si pa lidhje fare me te katertin. Besoj se nje "por" do bente nje kalim me te qete. Perndryshe do te duhet nje pauze e gjate perpara se te lexohet vargu i katert.
Dicka e atille ndodh dhe me tre vargjet e fundit. Bile ngaqe kane nje fare rime te krijuar nga fjalet "katandi" dhe "njeri", kur e lexon poezine sikur te pritet vrulli sapo shqipton "njeri".

Pak me siper perdor fjalen "dikush" tre here ne kater vargje. dhe kjo nuk para i pelqen vandalit. 

Tatuazhi i djaloshit Drin vandalit i duket si hekur parvazi, si kangjella. Dhe me ben pershtypje dicka: kaq shume te pelqen Emersoni sepse nuk eshte hera e pare qe e citon? Dhe per cin Emerson e ke fjalen se vandali njeh nja 6 me te njejtin mbiemer?

----------


## guntheric

Vertet jeton shpresa? Ja te kundeshtoj nje cike sic e kam zakon.

Kemi dy raste situatash qe kerkojne ndihmen e shpreses: ne njeren njeriu vdes(ose nuk ka perfundimin e deshiruar) kurse ne tjetren shpeton(ose ndodh ajo qe deshiron). Ne te dy rastet shpresa nuk influencon fare mbi cfare do te ndodhe. Nuk eshte ne dore te viktimes shpetimi i saj apo jo. Shpresa ndihmon vetem te mos cmendet njeriu. Pra si vdiska e fundit? Nese vdes e parafundit do te thote qe njeriu u cmend e pastaj vdiq? Apo kuptoi qe situata do kete perfundim jo te favorshem per te dhe iu nenshtrua fatit duke zbrazur cdo ndjenje e duke u kthyer ne nje cope mishi(me dy sycka)?
Per me teper vandali beson se po te hapni dy fjalore te ndryshem nuk do gjeni te njejtin pershkrim te fjales "shprese". Kjo do te thote qe eshte nje ide dhe si e tille mund te abuzosh mbi kuptimin dhe perdorimin e saj sa te duash. Bile besoj se kete po ben vandali ne keto rreshta.
Ajo qe dua te them eshte qe te thuash se "shpresa vdes e fundit" eshte vec nje llaf goje. Dhe te tilla shprehje vandali ka qejf ti hedhi poshte.

----------


## macia_blu

hej vandal, kur  thuhet "shpresa vdes e fundit" per mua ka kuptimin se vdes mbas njeriut ...kurse  mua me vdes shpresa perdite e un gjalle se gjalle, sipas asaj qe thua  ti dhe  qe me ndodh mua duhet besuar pra se  une  pervecse  u cmenda njehere ,  vazhdoj te cmendem shpesh... perdite. Shpresa ime  vret veten ne secilen cmenduri timen.....
po jotja?
lol

----------


## Dita

Me ktheve qe me ktheve te te jap pergjigje guntheric!


Ne lidhje me verejtjet.


"Te poezia e pare vandalit nuk i pelqeu qe tre rreshtat e pare duken si pa lidhje fare me te katertin. Besoj se nje "por" do bente nje kalim me te qete. Perndryshe do te duhet nje pauze e gjate perpara se te lexohet vargu i katert."


Nese do te vihej POR, atehere kthehej ne dicka plotesisht te realizueshme. Nderkohe qe ajo eshte hipotetike...."do te gjendet".....Por do te gjendet ngjan me ate qe patjeter do te gjendet dikush qe te plotesoje ate qe sillet ne vazhdim te poezise.




"Dicka e atille ndodh dhe me tre vargjet e fundit. Bile ngaqe kane nje fare rime te krijuar nga fjalet "katandi" dhe "njeri", kur e lexon poezine sikur te pritet vrulli sapo shqipton "njeri"."


Kete mendoj se eshte me shume me shije...


Te dyja verejtje me vlere i konsideroj.






"Pak me siper perdor fjalen "dikush" tre here ne kater vargje. dhe kjo nuk para i pelqen vandalit. ""


Eshte perdorur dy here "shumekush" dhe me pas e ndare nga pjesa tjeter e poezise, ku intonacioni ndryshon, perdoret "kush".
Ne te dyja rastet nuk eshte perdorur "dikush".
Ne rastin e pare ka qene me shume se nje njeri (dikush) qe ka bere perpjekje.
Ne rastin e dyte akoma nuk dihet kush do te jete, apo nese do te jete. "Kush" mund te jete ndonjeri nga shumekushet apo te gjithe se bashku, por mund te ndodhe dhe pa pasur lidhje me ta.
Mund te jete Zoti per ata qe besojne...e mund te vazhdosh te mendosh me tej.




Tani per shpresen.

Nuk ta pranoj ate qe ke shkruar....se une fjalen shprese nuk dua ta lidh me vdekjen. Ajo transmetohet ne breza dhe nuk eshte se vdes me njeriun ose pak pas vdekjes se tij. Ajo eshte dicka qe jeton paralelisht me njerezimin dhe nuk eshte e lidhur ne menyre specifike me njerin apo tjetrin.
Shpresa per mua ka ngjyre te te kalter si qielli....a vdes qielli?

Pra per mua vlen "Shpresa jeton" dhe jo "Shpresa vdes e fundit"



Po kjo gje dhe per macen, megjithese ajo te eshte drejtuar ty guntheric  :buzeqeshje: 



Pershendetje te dyve!

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Me Dhimbje* mesa kuptoj e ka fjalën për kishën katolike gjatë mesjetës, dhe pikërisht për _"politikën"_ e saj që e aplikonte sidomos në popullin Italian, por në të njëjtën kohë edhe në pjesët e tjera të Evropës katolike. 

Më pëlqen fjalët që ke zgjedhur dhe që ke dalë jashtë rritmit me ato fjalë. Të hedh sa andej këndej në rruzull, dhe ktë e bën pikërisht sepse "e vërteta" në filizë është tepër "abstrakte." Me të vërtën e kam fjalën për barazinë përpara Zotit, dhe gjithashtu përpara Ligjit, por që në shumë raste ngelet veçse në "teori."

Ndërsa për *Shpresën* mund të them që nënkupton veçse një gjë: shpresë!!!

Për Guntheric vandalin:



> Tatuazhi i djaloshit Drin vandalit i duket si hekur parvazi, si kangjella. Dhe me ben pershtypje dicka: kaq shume te pelqen Emersoni sepse nuk eshte hera e pare qe e citon? Dhe per cin Emerson e ke fjalen se vandali njeh nja 6 me te njejtin mbiemer?


Gëzohem tej mase që të duket si një hekurishte!  :buzeqeshje:  E kam sinqerisht sepse unë kam dashur që ajo të duket si një metal i derdhur në një monedhë të moçme Ilire! Ktë sepse për mua kjo ndjenjë (për çfarë simboli domethën) nënkupton vlerat e mija bazë, dhe se ato duhet të jenë më të thella sesa koha. Në ktë rast, ky simboli i hekurt është i shkrirë në lëkurën time, dhe për mua është një stampim që nëse nuk jam ashtu siç simbolizon kjo e stampuar, më kujton që të jem ashtu!!!

Përshëndetje Dita, Guntheric, dhe Macja Blu!
me mirësi  :buzeqeshje: 
drini.

----------


## drini_në_TR

...harrova,

Guntheric, unë e kam fjalën për Ralph Waldo Emerson, nga i cili fjalët e tij janë frymëzimi im  :buzeqeshje: .

Sot po flisja me një shok i cili po mundohesh të më shpjegonte se me fjalë nuk mund të shpjegosh një koncept ashtu si është në kokën ose mëndjen e shpjeguesit. Mund të themi në çfarëdolloj mynyrash, duke zgjedhur fjalë të ndryshme, por gjithnjë s'do të harrimë të shpjegojmë çfarë duam. 

p.sh., si mund të shpjegoni PAFUNDËSINË? Çfarë fjalësh do të përdornit?... ai më tha veç një gjë, me anë të numrave mund të shpjegosh disa koncepte që s'shpjegohen dot me fjalë, si psh pyetja në ktë paragraf. Për infinitin përgjigjia ishte: 0 dhe 1 !...

Ai është shumë i dhënë pas Plutos, shkrimtarit të moçëm helen, nga i cili nuk kam shumë njohuri, por mendova ta ndaja me ju ktë koncept. Megjithëse me fjalë... s'besoj dot se jam shpjeguar drejtë!

J'u përshëndes!
drini

----------


## Dita

> _Postuar me pare nga Drini_
> 
> Me Dhimbje mesa kuptoj e ka fjalën për kishën katolike gjatë mesjetës, dhe pikërisht për "politikën" e saj që e aplikonte sidomos në popullin Italian, por në të njëjtën kohë edhe në pjesët e tjera të Evropës katolike. 
> 
> Më pëlqen fjalët që ke zgjedhur dhe që ke dalë jashtë rritmit me ato fjalë. Të hedh sa andej këndej në rruzull, dhe ktë e bën pikërisht sepse "e vërteta" në filizë është tepër "abstrakte." Me të vërtën e kam fjalën për barazinë përpara Zotit, dhe gjithashtu përpara Ligjit, por që në shumë raste ngelet veçse në "teori."





"Me dhimbje" eshte e verteta qe nuk deshirohet te pranohet, por qe aty qendron dhe pret vec te nxirret ne drite. Kishes katolike iu deshen shekuj te dilte nga nxirja e te vertetes me idete e veta, u desh te vdiste dhe Galilei pa te hapeshin syte e atyre qe mbushnin librat e saj.

E keshtu ndodh dhe me te vertetat e tjera....qe bota eshte e shtypur ne pole.... ata qe qendrojne aty jane me te sigurte se te tjeret.....ata qe qendrojne aty jane te pushtetshmit, por qe nga kjo siguri humbasin sensin e realitetit qe dhe pika ku ata mbeshteten eshte vec nje pike si gjithe te tjerat....rrokullisja e tokes qe do te bente t'i hapeshin syte e ta shihnin kete gje eshte nje rrezim i tyre nga pushteti....qe mund te ndodhe ne forma te ndryshme e nga persona te ndryshme....nga ata qe mbeten te pergjithesuar me fjalen "KUSH"



Shpjegimi per tatune Drini shume i bukur!


Te pershendes!

----------


## guntheric

Vandali nuk e lidh shpresen vetem me vdekjen. E lidh me cdo situate ku kerkohet ndihma e saj. Per me teper, vandali shtroi pyetjen se cfare eshte shpresa. Dita ti i dhe nje kuptim tjeter. Ti thua qe ajo eshte si nje shpirt i lire qe endet rreth nesh e jeton me ne. Ti e hoqe zanafillen e saj nga nevoja e secilit nga ne kur kemi nevoje te qetesohemi dhe e ngrite ne nje shkalle me te larte. A mund te vertetoje njeri se e ke gabim? Nuk besoj se Po! Pikerisht kete po thote vandali: qe, perderisa eshte nje ide, mund te shkruhen shume gjera mbi te e te gjitha te jene te drejta. Vandali, sigurisht, kapi nje aspekt tjeter. Une ia gjeta zanafillen tek nevoja per te ne situata te ndryshme. Dhe e vetmja dobi qe ka shpresa per ne eshte te mos cmendemi. Sepse ajo nuk influencon mbi cka do ndodhi. Eshte nje konstrukt i mendjes dhe asgje tjeter. 

Mace, dhe ti besove se vandali e lidhi shpresen vetem me vdekjen. Po te pergjigjem me nje pyetje: Kur ke pasur shprese te ndodhe dicka(e mire per ty) dhe nuk ka ndodhur a nuk je ndjere keq? Nga situata varet dhe forca apo efekti i shpreses. Sidhe domosdoshmeria e saj. Bile ne rastet ekstreme vandali beson se shpresa nuk eshte asgje tjeter vecse nje lutje.


Me teper me ka habitur djaloshi Drin! Prisja te bente sherr per pergjigjen qe i dhashe ne lidhje me tatuazhin. Bile po mendoja c'pergjigje ti jap pergjigjes se tij. Gezohem qe nuk u mor per ters sepse djaloshi Drin nuk eshte nga ata qe vandali i konsideron si kandidate per sherr.

----------


## guntheric

E kisha kuptuar per ke e ke fjalen Drin por thjesht doja te te ngacmoja nje cike.

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Dita,* përsa i përket Firmës që më pyete pse e hoqa, ndodhi sepse Firma e kreu punën për të cilën lindi dhe erdhi në jetë. Fjalët fluturuan në sytë e të cilës i përkushtoheshin, dhe një përgjigje erdhi: _një foto e saj në krahët e një tjetër djali!_

Asnjë fjalë, dhe asnjë mesazh, veçse një "Fwd", dhe një foto tjetër me vorrbullën e Niagara Falls!

Mendova të *"Eksperimentoja me Heshtjen"*
dhe të rikujtoja një fjali të frymëzuesit tim Emerson:
*"Në çdo fund ka një fillim të ri"*.

Të përshëndes, dhe uroj të jesh mirë me çdo gjë motra ime Dita  :Rrezet: , dhe të falemnderit për leximin e ktyre fjalëve,
sinqerisht
drini.

----------

